# Coins for spellplatz



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We will be going to Germany in November and hope to be using Spellplatzes for the first time.I am told we need 1euro and 50cent coins for amenities would anyone know were we would get these before we go and perhaps how many we will need for ten nights glad of any help. 
Presto


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you go to any foreign exchange like Thomas Cook they will give you euroines instead of notes. I exchanged about £50 not a great exchange rate but now save them in the cab and leave them there when come home for next time.

Not sure how many you will need though.

Greenie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We keep about 20 euros worth in a cigar tin,and replenish when we use them,1's and 50 cents are ideal :lol: 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think you can get euro coins when you exchange your money in this country it will all be notes.

The best way would be to wait until you get abroad then do a bit of shopping and then make a mental note to keep some change of euros and cents coins in your transactions ready for your visits to each stellplatz. Stellplatze will either be free or a nominal charge of usually between 5 and 8 euros, they don't usually use jetons in Germany.

If its your first visit to Germany have a look at Gerhards guide...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

Pete


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you for advice this year in France we found shopkeepers reluctant to give us change and we got rather frustrated at the Aries.Thought it might be an idea to bring coins with us will try Thomas Cook.Great help as usual. 
PRESTO


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Peejay said, but also have a look at Gerhard's other useful guide to camping in Germany >> here <<.

While you are in that forum (under the yellow dropdown "Articles" then "Members Motorhoming Guides") there may be some others that will be of interest.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Go into Auchan when you land,go through checkout as two individuals you'll get plenty to start with.

tony


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Any Post Office/Postbank will give you as much change as you need on presentation of the relevant €note. You will find that water and electricity and, sometimes, cassette emptying operates on €1 or 50 cent coins. Many post offices/banks operate out of supermarkets. My local Edeka and Real supermarkets both do so.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

> I don't think you can get euro coins when you exchange your money in this country it will all be notes.


Yes they do - that's why I said it in first place. They usually have a few bags of them under the desks!

Grreenie


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you for all your help everyone, I have printed off the information on overnighting in Germany.It has just occurred to me we live in Co Down N Ireland ,one hours drive is Southern Ireland.Banks full of euro coins fill up with cheaper fuel have lunch.We are retired now so time no prob 
 PRESTO


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

A few of the stellplatze we stayed on this year had machines for elecrticity. Usually 1€ or 2€ coins were needed. This was sometimes in addition to the overnight charge. Seemed to be a uniform price of 50c per Kwh. Bit pricey IMO!!


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Look for meters which have some credit on them and then be prepared to move your cable around. You can save a fortune! Collect 1,2 euri coins and 50c and u can manage anywhere.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've learned to take about €30 in €2, €1, €0.50, & €0.20 coins, as apart from the usuall fee's, we like to order fresh bread rolls and coissants for the next morning.

At the end of your holiday, don't don't try to get rid of any coins you have as they'll come in handy for the time you head back into the Eurozone.


----------

